# OWNING for Guest Room



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

Let me get this straight: If I get an owned reciever, can I activate it and deactivate it on my account as many times as I wish without returning the equipment or access card??

Also, when you call DTV to get a new access card, do you have to have the previous card (because the one on eb* I am looking at doesn't [or at least I think])


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes.
No.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

Will D* charge me by the day?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

mashandhogan said:


> Will D* charge me by the day?


For service? Nope.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ndole_mbnd said:


> For service? Nope.


Different discussion and not relevant to the OP



mashandhogan said:


> Will D* charge me by the day?


Yes, basically (at least that's how it worked a couple of years ago, when I used to do it).

If you activate for $5 per month and then deactivate it 3 days later, you'll get a $4.50 credit.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

I am asking, how will theycharge the "mirroring fee.", which would be $0.16/day if my research is correct (partial month charge)


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, basically (at least that's how it worked a couple of years ago, when I used to do it).
> 
> If you activate for $5 per month and then deactivate it 3 days later, you'll get a $4.50 credit.


THANK YOU


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

mashandhogan said:


> I am asking, how will theycharge the "mirroring fee.", which would be $0.16/day if my research is correct (partial month charge)


Ah, gotcha. I didn't understand your meaning. Should be a partial credit on your bill.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Remember, when shopping for a used receiver to always check the receiver ID with the access card distribution team (ACDT). Often, whoever first answers the phone at DIRECTV insists they can help with this, and more often than not, they give inaccurate, incomplete, and just downright wrong information. Make sure you are talking to the access card distribution team when calling. If the first person you talk to won't transfer you there, call back and speak to someone else that will. 

The receiver must have a receiver ID
The receiver must have been owned on the last account it was active on
The receiver must disconnected, no longer receiving programming service
The last account the receiver was on must be in good standing and not past due or in collections

Make certain the agent is looking at the last active account. Some agents are new, and even though they should know better, they sometimes mistakenly think if it was ever leased or ever on an account in bad standing ever in its life it is no good. This is completely incorrect thinking. If all four above are good, then you will be able to use it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mashandhogan said:


> Let me get this straight: If I get an owned reciever, can I activate it and deactivate it on my account as many times as I wish without returning the equipment or access card??
> 
> Also, when you call DTV to get a new access card, do you have to have the previous card (because the one on eb* I am looking at doesn't [or at least I think])


I have an owned receiver in our guest bedroom as well and activate/de-activate it as needed. D* only charges me the days I have it activated. Same thing with my Sat-Go portable system when we go on camping trips.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> Remember, when shopping for a used receiver to always check the receiver ID with the access card distribution team (ACDT). Often, whoever first answers the phone at DIRECTV insists they can help with this, and more often than not, they give inaccurate, incomplete, and just downright wrong information. Make sure you are talking to the access card distribution team when calling. If the first person you talk to won't transfer you there, call back and speak to someone else that will.
> 
> The receiver must have a receiver ID
> The receiver must have been owned on the last account it was active on
> ...


The CSR (I think I was in the access card department) ran the number and said it would be a good piece of equipment


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Good. 

Don't be afraid to double check either.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

I just ordered a D10, (I am moving soon, and that will be a SWM setup). Will DTV still activate a Nonswm reciever on an SWM setup. (I plan to use two dishes) (I'm too cheap to buy a SWM8)


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Different discussion and not relevant to the OP
> Yes, basically (at least that's how it worked a couple of years ago, when I used to do it).
> 
> If you activate for $5 per month and then deactivate it 3 days later, you'll get a $4.50 credit.


So it is Prorated. Good to Know.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

richierich said:


> So it is Prorated. Good to Know.


Its pretty quick too.
I temporarily deactivated one receiver two weeks ago and on my bill that came today, the partial month's credit was already there.

Now that's great service.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have to return the access card everytime you deactivate the reciever?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

No


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

mashandhogan said:


> I just ordered a D10, (I am moving soon, and that will be a SWM setup). Will DTV still activate a Nonswm reciever on an SWM setup. (I plan to use two dishes) (I'm too cheap to buy a SWM8)


The D10 can be setup on the SWM's legacy port. Not sure if it is officially supported that way, so tech might not do it. If allowed, you should be good to go if the installer will do that.


----------

